# Clint Campbell charged with sex abuse of a minor



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Is the Clint Campbell from Devils Lake charged with child sex abuse the same guy who runs the quide service in Devils lake???? Just wondering?

"A Devils Lake man has been charged with Continuous Sexual Abuse of a Minor.

Authorities say Clint Campbell had sexual contact with a girl under age 15 at least 3 times over at least three months. He faces a maximum sentence of life in prison for the Class Double A felony. He will be back in court in May."


----------



## mjmartin10 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would look at his booking photo and the pics on the Whistling Wings web site and decide for your self. I know what I think...


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont know the man. never heard of him.

but sumpin just sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks like him to me.


----------



## barko1213 (Aug 20, 2010)

Whistling Wings Outfitters

Yes it is the same creep. He had been molesting a close relative for over 3 years.

Spread the word. This kind of creep has a history.

Child Abuse - Sexual Preditor
by barko1213 » Wed Aug 25, 2010 8:21 pm

Whistling Wings from Devils Lake ND.
Devils Lake man pleads guilty to sex charge

Herald Staff Report, Grand Forks Herald
Published: August 25, 2010 4:22:14 PM CDT 
A Devils Lake man has admitted to having sexual contact with a 14-year-old girl sometime before June 2008, Ramsey County State's Attorney Lonnie Olson said.

Clint Campbell, 65, pleaded guilty Wednesday to a charge of gross sexual imposition.

A plea agreement calls for the prosecution to suggest a sentence of five years in prison and 10 years of supervised probation, while the defense can recommend a sentence it deems appropriate, Olson said.

Campbell's sentencing date has not been setbarko1213 
guest

Posts: 3
Joined: Fri Aug 20, 2010 8:42 am
Private messageE-mail barko1213


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just another example of what kind of person decides to be a waterfowl guide in ND... It seems they are all jackasses.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on......Because there are a few bad apples, they all are?? That is just an assinine statement. There are bad people in every profession. It should not shed that entire profession in a bad light!!!!! :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

djleye said:


> Come on......Because there are a few bad apples, they all are?? That is just an assinine statement. There are bad people in every profession. It should not shed that entire profession in a bad light!!!!! :roll:


I kind of puts a sour taste in a guy mouth when he knows more bad apples then good apples in the guiding world.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Think that maybe that is because this is a hunting web site and that people are relating hunting issues here? Maybe if you read the Journal of the American MedicaL Association you would think that all Docs are bad people too. Perhaps all the guides that have been in trouble are brown haired, maybe all brown haired people are bad!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am not a fan of any guide, nor am I a fan of any one who uses a guide, but I know they are not all bad people.


----------



## nad (Sep 29, 2010)

you guys need to lay off him! he is a good father and i forgive him. how old are you guys? you should probably know by now dont talk about others so stop being *****!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

nad said:


> you guys need to lay off him! he is a good father and i forgive him. how old are you guys? you should probably know by now dont talk about others so stop being a$$es!


Why, molesting minors is a serious and sick crime. No one should be forgiving for that crime.


----------



## nad (Sep 29, 2010)

because im his daughter and ppl make mistakes thats why


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

Well now, that settles that. Good for you young lady. God bless you and your family.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say the blessings and concerns belong with the victims and their families. Unless there is something missing from this story.


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

The story says victim, not plural, the details (necessarily of course) are vague. I admire the courage of the daughter to come on here and stand up for her father. I'm not a judge., and Im not condemning anyone from a blurb from a newspaper. It's impossible to know the circumstances of events....and guilty or not......let he who is without sin be the first to cast a stone


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

d2jlking, do you really believe this type of crime leaves behind only one victim? If he is guilty of this, I hope he rots. uke:


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

No....I don't. I just don't think a forum like this is a place to cast personal judgement on people from afar. It's one thing to submit the post as an informational piece, kind of a warning to fellow hunters, i get that. Makes sense. However, sitting at your laptop condemning someone for a situation you know next to nothing about makes no sense. At all. I suppose it's just human nature to speak out when a piece of news offends your morals or sensibilities. The story does not say who the victim is..MAYBE it was a family member. Also, lets not forget to include the family members (i.e. his daughter) of this man on your list of victims. I would say that the whole situation is bad for EVERYONE involved, and statements of disgust and condemnation from uninvolved people are not only a waste of time but counterproductive for the victim(s).


----------



## nad (Sep 29, 2010)

for the guy who said he hopes he rots go **** urself u guys need to drop this convo dont say anything at all i mean how old are you to be gossiping like little girls


----------



## nad (Sep 29, 2010)

Longshot said:


> d2jlking, do you really believe this type of crime leaves behind only one victim? If he is guilty of this, I hope he rots. uke:


ur an ***


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

nad said:


> i mean how old are you to be gossiping like little girls


nad,

It isn't gossip, it fact. Your father was charged and found guilty; unless there is new facts or evidence that prove otherwise, he will always be guilty of this crime.

You wanting to protect your fathers name in these forums is very commendable for a daughter to do, but your approach will only bring more slander and work against your intentions of this verdict being forgotten. If you hope for your fathers early release for which he was sentenced, it would be best to not keep the story in the public's eye.

I'm sure you are logging on daily in anger wanting to defend your fathers name; best way to accomplish that now is to hope the story is forgot about, and not to keep refreshing the topic in the public's eye.

On a final note; think about the victim, think about the victim's family..... are you a parent?


----------



## nad (Sep 29, 2010)

i am the victim dumbass


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

As the "Please Read-Hot Topics Thread" states, if you you don't want to read this type of stuff, don't come on this forum.


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn. you actually made her say it. Hope you're proud


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

Why would this thread not be deleted entirely from this website?? There is no good to come of it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

eliptiabeht said:


> Why would this thread not be deleted entirely from this website?? There is no good to come of it.


Its in the "Hot Topics" for a reason.


----------



## barko1213 (Aug 20, 2010)

To be clear, the CREEP confessed to molestation, and did so only to avoid a stiffer conviction. If "nad" is his daughter, then be honest, the abuse started before the age of 14 as the original charge and he should be doing time for it.

Yes, people should be forgiven, but they should also take the responsibility. He can be forgiven if he fesses up and does a LIFE sentence, as per the criminal code in ND.

Since he interacts with the public and many use this form, they need to know what type of COWARD they are letting "guide" them.


----------

